# Dublin airport



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

* Irish pilots at Dublin Airport*

Two Irish Pilots landing at Dublin Airport

As they approached Dublin number one runway, the tower heard:

PILOT - Bjeesus will ya look how fookin shart dat runway is?
CO-PILOT - Yer nat fookin kiddin, Paddy
PILOT - Dis is ganna be one a de trickiest landings ever, Shamus!
CO-PILOT - Yer nat fookin kiddin, Paddy!!

PILOT - Right, Shamus, when I say 'go' put de engine in reverse!!
CO-PILOT - Royt, I'll do dat!!
PILOT - An den ya put de flaps down!!
CO-PILOT - Royt, I'll do dat, too!!
PILOT - An den stamp an de brakes as hard as yer can an pray ta de Holy Mudder a Gad!!!
CO-PILOT - I'm prayin already, but I'll hit de brakes as hard as I can.

So, as the wheels hit the ground, Shamus put the engines in reverse, put the flaps down, stamped on the brakes and continued to pray to the
Holy Mother with all his soul. The brakes screeched, the tyres squealed, and there was smoke everywhere, but, to the relief of all the passengers
and, not least of all, Paddy and Shamus, the aircraft came to an abrupt stop barely a metre from the end of the runway!!!
As Paddy and Shamus sat in the cockpit regaining some composure, Paddy looked out of the window and said to Shamus, 'Dat has gat ta be
de shartist fookin runway in de world!'
Shamus replied, 'Yes, but da ya see how fookin _*wide it is*_?'


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

It took a while, but the penny finally dropped :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The old ones are the best


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The cockpit talk was funnier than the punchline! :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

least they didn't swerve to miss the air freshener :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=118191


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Cruel, but true.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm giving up. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

